# New Names



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know what the meaning of “Kyhv” is? Google didn’t help me. It kept trying to take me to Ukraine.

Squaw Peak in Utah County is now Kyhv Peak.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dang, I was hoping they would rename that one Mount Whittingham.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Molly's Nipple remains unchanged, so we're ok.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

“I’ve got nipples Greg, can you milk me?”


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Molly's Nipple remains unchanged, so we're ok.
> 
> -DallanC


But have we checked all of them, just to be sure? It's going to be a very hands on job


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I understand Kyhv is the name of a female Ute or Paiute indigenous person from some time ago


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You got me on a rabbit hole on this one


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> Anyone know what the meaning of “Kyhv” is? Google didn’t help me. It kept trying to take me to Ukraine.
> 
> Squaw Peak in Utah County is now Kyhv Peak.
> 
> View attachment 153315


Changing names of mountains.
Pathetic.
A squaw was just a name for a female Indian.
No different than if I call my better half my Wife.
I say it is more of an insult to the native Americans by changing the name.
What have we become?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> From what I understand Kyhv is the name of a female Ute or Paiute indigenous person from some time ago


I told my family about this change. I’ve got a 12 year old daughter that is the sweetest, kindest, most naive person I know. Her statement was essentially “everyone is changing everything because all words mean something different today than they did 5 years ago.”

I share that backstory to say this: isn’t that what “squaw” generally meant 50 years ago too? It seems to me with the way things are going they should avoid Native American terms entirely so in 10, 20, or 50 years they aren’t having the same conversation about changing it due to a term being derogatory or cultural appropriation. Name it after a bear or a fish. PETA will be upset by how offensive that is but we don’t care what they think. 

I don’t really have an opinion on whether the term is offensive or not. But native Americans very much were in support of removing this word from what I’ve read. I think it means something different to them than I ever thought or understood. This is how I explained it to my daughter in a way I felt she would understand: We are of the prominent faith here in Utah. Not long ago the president of our church asked us to no longer call ourselves “Mormons” and called on media and the general public to stop using that term as well. It’s not a term we want to be associated with any longer. These things happen. It’s not something I’m going to lose a lot of sleep over.

I asked this question because I legitimately couldn’t find the meaning in a few brief online searches.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Squaw to native americans is like us calling out better half "Old Lady" or "B!tch".


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

Vanilla said:


> I don’t really have an opinion on whether the term is offensive or not. But native Americans very much were in support of removing this word from what I’ve read. I think it means something different to them than I ever thought or understood. This is how I explained it to my daughter in a way I felt she would understand: We are of the prominent faith here in Utah. Not long ago the president of our church asked us to no longer call ourselves “Mormons” and called on media and the general public to stop using that term as well. It’s not a term we want to be associated with any longer. These things happen. It’s not something I’m going to lose a lot of sleep over.


Well put. I'll never understand why people get bent out of shape over this kind of thing. Natives want us to change the name? Change the **** name and move on.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

In reading the op question my first thought was Know You Have Value.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm OK with renaming. Why?

Mount McKinley. Named after William Mckinley in 1896 by a gold prospector. What's wrong with this name? Well, _it already had a name that had been used for centuries_ prior to white man showing up and giving "names" to everything. Denali is the name used by indigenous people for centuries. It means "the great one". A name very deserving of the mountain itself. I'm sure it was a great honor for William Mckinley, and maybe even the U.S., to name the mountain for him -- but Denal is far more grand and descriptive than Mckinley. It certainly has more meaning for those indigenous and non-indigenous people that have lived in the shadow this awe inspiring mountain.

If we have geographic points of interest that had names prior to whites showing up, then I'm fine with evaluating, and using the original Native American name if it is appropriate. Like Denali. I'll support those changes. I'm fine with working with Native Americans, and embracing their history and culture. If they came out and said they wanted to change the Grand Canyon to Ongtupqa, I'd support that change.

What does Kyhv mean? I have no idea. Maybe as some have eluded, it is a proper name that has no meaning at all, but rather honors a person from history? It would be nice to know.

I wish that our local tribes had an opportunity to be more involved with our local schools. That's something I thought would be appropriate with Cedar High School and their recent name change from Redmen to Reds. Why not have the local Piute Tribe work with Iron County Schools to incorporate some history of our local native people into our schools? Maybe we'd all learn a little bit more about the history of our country and lands?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

What PBH said, however.... and there is always a but..... taking the Redmen to Reds change for example, I have Piute, Navajo, and Hopi, friends that went to Cedar High and didn't want the change, they said that they are proud Redmen.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

The DWR offended me.
Can I rename this years hunting license to ‘Lifetime License’?
You guys will offend me if you say No.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

MrShane said:


> The DWR offended me.
> Can I rename this years hunting license to ‘Lifetime License’?
> You guys will offend me if you say No.


Sure, and if you are from Parowan you are automatically ensured a life time year round hunting license with no paperwork needed.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

MrShane said:


> You guys will offend me if you say No.


Maybe we can step back and empathize with why the Natives might want a change instead of making such reductive statements.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> What PBH said, however.... and there is always a but..... taking the Redmen to Reds change for example, I have Piute, Navajo, and Hopi, friends that went to Cedar High and didn't want the change, they said that they are proud Redmen.


That's my whole point of working _with_ the local tribes. Had CHS gone straight to the Piute Tribe, and worked with them on a real resolution, CHS wouldn't be the "reds" today. They might not be the "Redmen", but they might be something close that honored the history of the Native American people here in our area, and brought not just pride back to CHS, but some real understanding as well. Win / Win. Instead we got a lose / lose. Go redwolves. errrr....wolves! doh, I mean Reds! (what's a Red???). Ugh. Go Canyon View!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

jewbacca said:


> Maybe we can step back and empathize with why the Natives might want a change instead of making such reductive statements.


Exactly. Names on landscapes have been fluid throughout civilization, so why should anybody get upset about changing a name that offends a specific group of people (even if that "group" is a subset of another demographic)?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

bowgy said:


> Sure, and if you are from Parowan you are automatically ensured a life time year round hunting license with no paperwork needed.


And if your from Paragonah.........
You get the Parowan deal and........
You get to use a spotlight.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> That's my whole point of working _with_ the local tribes. Had CHS gone straight to the Piute Tribe, and worked with them on a real resolution, CHS wouldn't be the "reds" today. They might not be the "Redmen", but they might be something close that honored the history of the Native American people here in our area, and brought not just pride back to CHS, but some real understanding as well. Win / Win. Instead we got a lose / lose. Go redwolves. errrr....wolves! doh, I mean Reds! (what's a Red???). Ugh. Go Canyon View!


Or maybe the Puite (my autocorrect kept going to “Paiute,” which is correct?) tribe could have told them to pound sand, we don’t want to work with your school. And that would have been fine too.

When it comes to this stuff I think there needs to be enough room for people to respect what others think without getting upset about it. I’m not Native American, and don’t even pretend to understand their culture or experiences. I am far from being able to tell them how they “should” feel about something. I may not understand it and in some cases even disagree with what they’re saying, but I can still be respectful and let them feel the way they want to feel.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

It seems some on these forums would also support male athletes competing in female sports just because those ‘males’ wanted a change.
Sometimes change is not good.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Government is just creating a state of confusion by changing definitions and names. Naive Public won’t know what hit them soon due to all the media distractions and propaganda pushed out hard by the CIA.

Kiev is changed now on most maps to a new spelling just to confuse those people that don’t know the tactics of the WEF-UN World Government.

The Núuchi is the real name of the “Ute Tribe” but hey why would the government want you to know the truth? Everything the government teaches the people is a total scam for them to remain in power.

Governments vs The People is WW3 and it’s slowly being deployed unnoticed until enough people realize what the government is actually doing right in front of their faces.

Wake Up and research while you have the chance because once the government lots the fuse is when you’ll see the governments fireworks that has been planned since the inception of the USA. Secret Societies run the governments and some of you here are part of that secret society to keep people perpetuating the confusion. Get mad at the truth. 😆 They expose themselves as fools, and symbolism will be their downfall.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> I'm OK with renaming. Why?
> 
> Mount McKinley. Named after William Mckinley in 1896 by a gold prospector. What's wrong with this name? Well, _it already had a name that had been used for centuries_ prior to white man showing up and giving "names" to everything. Denali is the name used by indigenous people for centuries. It means "the great one". A name very deserving of the mountain itself. I'm sure it was a great honor for William Mckinley, and maybe even the U.S., to name the mountain for him -- but Denal is far more grand and descriptive than Mckinley. It certainly has more meaning for those indigenous and non-indigenous people that have lived in the shadow this awe inspiring mountain.
> 
> ...


I largely agree.

Per Cedar...they did involve several members for tribal input. Just like most ethnic groups though, there wasn't a unified or consistent preference. From my memory the tribe itself decided to avoid an official stance because of the controversy. Many tribal members s did participate in the lengthy process though.

I remember my first trip to AK and buying candied salmon when it had the now abandoned name. I've known it to be pejorative for almost 20 years though. Unfortunately many indigenous words were coopted and imbued with ugly meanings and intent. Can't say I blame anyone for wanting to abandon such terminology.

Name changes aren't new even if we are in a moment when it's more common. Sometimes we get input, often we don't. I rarely invest much energy either way but I'm often more amenable to change than keeping controversial ones.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Am I the only one who finds it interesting that someone with the screen name of 'Jew'bacca is telling everyone to empathize and change names that offend? 

It will always be Squaw Peak to me, but I don't care if they teach the next generation to call it something different. The term Squaw just always meant a native american woman to me- never was derogatory, but I now understand what the word meant a century ago. 
My buddy calls his kids little buggers- and I hear others use the term in an endearing way- I doubt they mean it in the dictionary definition sort of way.....


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

Packout said:


> Am I the only one who finds it interesting that someone with the screen name of 'Jew'bacca is telling everyone to empathize and change names that offend?


Why, does Jewish heritage offend you? Are you surprised to find someone in Utah not of pioneer heritage? What are you, an anti-Semite?

I'm kidding around, but I really don't follow.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nah, I'm not offended or an anti-religion person. My sense of humor sometimes doesn't translate thru posts. I thought it was ironic and funny though- simply because the phrase can be viewed by some as derogatory and they would want you to change it. And I really did like that Seinfeld episode too! Have a solid weekend.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You’re both anti-dentites!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

"Government is just creating a state of confusion"

You could have just said that, and it would all make sense.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

Vanilla said:


> You’re both anti-dentites!


Who needs em??


----------



## Username (3 mo ago)

Kyhv is a ute word for mountain. So it's new name is "mountain" peak. Uncompahgre Ute Words and Phrases - Page 17 | UAIDA Main Collection


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Username said:


> Kyhv is a ute word for mountain. So it's new name is "mountain" peak. Uncompahgre Ute Words and Phrases - Page 17 | UAIDA Main Collection


Thank you and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Change happens but where do we draw a line (and not necessarily a line on a map). I don't like that the mountain in North Ogden is called Ben Lomond. Why did Mary Wilson Montgomery, an early settler to the area get to name it because it reminded her of mountains in her native Scotland? This is America, right? Oh, where did the name America come from? We can really open a can of worms here. I hope that doesn't offend bait fishers!

How did Timpanogos get named? Here's a legend: The Legend of the Sleeping Squaw - Heber Valley, Utah and the legend uses the term squaw. Who made up this legend, the white man or is it from the natives?

What about the Nes Perce? The Nez Perce call themselves Nimiipuu which means “*The People*.” The name nez percé (“pierced nose”) came from French Canadian fur traders in the 18th century, an erroneous identification as nose piercing was never practiced by the tribe.

And what about game laws? Why do we allow them to change? My ancestors settled in a place that had plentiful fish and game. Their lifestyle was that of hunters and fishers. They raised a few animals but they mostly spent their time hunting and fishing to provide. Then some government officials came and told them they could only take so many fish and so many animals. They couldn't understand it. They were forced to be poachers.

And finally, my fishing partner and I name sections of rivers and streams. Are we going to fish the Smokey Bear section? (Hopefully, Smokey Bear is OK with us using his name.) Maybe we should start at Tiki Run and fish all the way to El Capitan. These are not on any maps and others may not use these terms but they work for us.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

NativeCutt said:


> This is America, right? Oh, where did the name America come from?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

To a lot of people the word "bitch" is commonly used to refer to a woman and has very little significance to the user or the young women offen referred to that way...BUT, how would you like it if that person referred to your wife of girlfriend as a "bitch"...Hum, same thing here. So I bet if that peak had been named "white bitch peak" you'd be wanting it changed too.

*Kyhv is pronounced to rhyme with five*. It is Ute for "mountain".


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Meh - some of us have better uses of our time than walking around and finding a reason to get offended . . .


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Meh - some of us have better uses of our time than walking around and finding a reason to get offended . . .


Especially as every time I talked to someone who referred to those areas with name changes as "the area that used to be Squaw Peak" or "the old Squaw Peak road" etc etc. The actual name change appears to be meaningless as no-one remembers what the new name is.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Goober



ha


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Goober
> 
> 
> 
> ha


Geese everywhere are offended!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Goober
> 
> 
> 
> ha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


>


That's a knee-slapper. ha


----------

